# mg /ml/cc conversions



## mac762339 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have asked a similar question once before this one is a little different. I did try and figure this out on my own but this stuff really confuses me. I googled the translations and it still won't compute in my head. I got some liquid Viagra it says 30ml 25mg/ml. Now I am trying to figure what 25mg would be if measured in a cc. I know to some this is highschool math but it might aswell be triganometry to me. If anyone can help would appreciate it.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 8, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> I have asked a similar question once before this one is a little different. I did try and figure this out on my own but this stuff really confuses me. I googled the translations and it still won't compute in my head. I got some liquid Viagra it says 30ml 25mg/ml. Now I am trying to figure what 25mg would be if measured in a cc. I know to some this is highschool math but it might aswell be triganometry to me. If anyone can help would appreciate it.



1cc = 1g = 1ml (approx) so, a 1ml (1cc) syringe would contain approximately 25mg of the active agent in this case Viagra.  If for example you had a 30ml bottle of a chemical which is concentrated at 1 mg/ml, and needed .25 mg of the chemical, you'd use a 1 ml dropper and measure .25 ml or a quarter of the dropper to get the .25 mg.  By the way, don't use the typical glass dropper usually provided.  Go buy a 1ml/1cc dropper at your local drug store that has lines indicating the amount in the dropper.  Much better that way.  Hope that helps.

TGR


----------



## mac762339 (Oct 8, 2008)

Was hoping I could get something at the drug store to measure . Had some Clen I used a syringe to measure out 1/4 cc and have a good gage as to what it looks like in the dropper provided. But still gonna pick somethin up to be safe. Thanks man you been a big help. Anybody ever use a liquid V if so what was your experience? I don't have any trouble gettin wood and to be honest can keep it for over an hour with the right girl. Just not like my early twentys.  Im 37 now and ample oppurtunitys so just lookin for a little boost.


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 9, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> I have asked a similar question once before this one is a little different. I did try and figure this out on my own but this stuff really confuses me. I googled the translations and it still won't compute in my head. I got some liquid Viagra it says 30ml 25mg/ml. Now I am trying to figure what 25mg would be if measured in a cc. I know to some this is highschool math but it might aswell be triganometry to me. If anyone can help would appreciate it.




Mac,
A ML and a CC are the same thing.
so in your case with the Viagra 1cc (or 1ml) would be 25mg.

 Ive Used a Lot of Liquid Viagra. The way I did it was Draw it up with a syringe and needle and then squirt it into an Empty Gel cap and drink it of course. Some of the newer Fancy versions Like you said will come with a dropper and even be Flavored. The stuff I had was Just Viagra Powder dissolved in Everclear or sometimes PEG and it tasted Like SHIT. Empty Gel caps help take care of that though.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 9, 2008)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> . The way I did it was Draw it up with a syringe and needle and then squirt it into an Empty Gel cap and _drink_ it of course.



I hope you meant _swallow_ it, or you've got the steadiness of a surgeon bro, and that I'm very envious of!!


----------



## mac762339 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Rajj thanks Grim. So Rajj what should I expect did it work well for you? Is there anything I should be aware of as far as sides? These may be ridiculous questions just lookin for some personal experiences with it.


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 10, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> Thanks Rajj thanks Grim. So Rajj what should I expect did it work well for you? Is there anything I should be aware of as far as sides? These may be ridiculous questions just lookin for some personal experiences with it.




If its real and dosed right it will work just like the tabs. the Only difference is
the hormone is in an oral solution Instead of pressed into a tablet.

Via works alright. What you should expect is a Big Ole Woody :smoker: 
An then you should expect to lay the Pipe To her 

Naw The only bad side ive had from Viagra is a headache, or a bit of red eyes.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 10, 2008)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Naw The only bad side ive had from Viagra is a headache, or a bit of red eyes.



With my luck, if I took Viagra, my wife would get the headache. :tongue:


----------



## mac762339 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks boys enjoy the weekend!


----------

